# Sight Tape Calculated Speed - Accurate?



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

Just checking with everyone else.

Does you sight tape calculated bow speed match with what your chrono reading is?

The tape I use from AA calculates 5 fps lower that what two different chrono readings gave.


----------



## Ron Meadows (Aug 17, 2005)

Nope and I gave up trying to get it to match. Mine run anywhere from +/- 10 feet per second off. I just key in my shot in marks, print a tape, and go.....stopped worrying about trying to get the speeds to match.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Does NOT match normally. I always run a span of tapes at around 10 FPS up and down from chrono'd values. Funny thing is, though, that if I let it generate a tape around its' own calculated numbers, it's usually really close on the tape...........closer than the one using my chrono number.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

TANC said:


> Funny thing is, though, that if I let it generate a tape around its' own calculated numbers, it's usually really close on the tape...........closer than the one using my chrono number.


I've found the same thing to be true. I've only had AA for a short time and on my first tape the calculated speed was 291.34 and my chrono reading was 292. Changed a few things and put in new marks and it calculates my speed at around 272 right now even though I'm still shooting 292. The marks it spits out are still spot on though.


----------



## Elliott T (Dec 28, 2009)

*arrow speed*

I would think for AA to give a more accurate arrow speed reading you would have to calculate the strings and cables weather it is 452X , 8125, 
string and cable count, speed knocks, serving diameter, pep weight so on. 
I think AA work as advertised just needs a little fine tuning from us.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

TANC said:


> Does NOT match normally. I always run a span of tapes at around 10 FPS up and down from chrono'd values. Funny thing is, though, that if I let it generate a tape around its' own calculated numbers, it's usually really close on the tape...........closer than the one using my chrono number.


FYI, I use OT2.


----------



## JMJ (Jul 17, 2008)

Never did get marks to work outta AA when entering chrono speed.
Had to let it use it's own calculated speed which was 19fps off.
But the marks are good! ???


----------



## sharkred7 (Jul 19, 2005)

I have put in the exact same info on OT2 and AA and had to very different speeds spit out. Both marks were spot on though. I prefer OT2 for the ease of use and what you can do with it but I like AA print out much better. 
I pretty much use OT2 for every thing and just print out mark with AA.
John


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 23, 2004)

sharkred7,

>>but I like AA print out much better

By "print out", do you mean the way AA lists sight marks on a sheet of paper VS the OT2 Mark Reference row/column card or the marks on the sight tape?


----------

